# which one is more secured?



## digitalage (Aug 1, 2009)

firefox or ie8


----------



## digitalage (Aug 4, 2009)

is there any ans guys....


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Aug 4, 2009)

Firefox, i guess. Not exactly sure though.


----------



## digitalage (Sep 3, 2009)

than wy do they keep saying that ie is secure.?????


----------



## Krow (Sep 3, 2009)

FF always!

Microsoft wants to market its browser, thats why it keep on saying that IE8 is secure, which is totally false.

If you are looking at using a very safe browser, use Google Chrome. For addons FF is best. Opera is also one of the finest browsers. Safari is over-rated and bloated(uses lot of ram).


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 3, 2009)

digitalage said:


> than wy do they keep saying that ie is secure.?????



????!!!!!!!!
They have to.....

Why would you tell that ur product is bad?

And what is your issue? U want a new browser or u want online security?


----------



## digitalage (Sep 3, 2009)

i want online security. so that viruses and malware should not enter my PC


----------



## Krow (Sep 3, 2009)

Google Chrome is for you.


----------



## digitalage (Sep 3, 2009)

but it crashes a lot.....!!!! is which one of the IE or Firefox.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 3, 2009)

digitalage said:


> i want online security. so that viruses and malware should not enter my PC


See, this a more to-the-point question.

For this no browser is enough.

But, I would recommend these things:-

FF + Addons (PhishTank, NoScript, AdBlockPlus, JSView, WOT)
+
A good Internet Security Solution:-
Paid: KIS2009 (2010 is also out I've heard)+Adware
Free: Avira Free version (antivirus only)/AVG8 + Komodo + Adware +Malwarebytes Malware remover

These would be pretty much resource hog...so, if u don't have enough (at least 2GB) RAM, don't install all.


----------



## Krow (Sep 3, 2009)

OR

You can simply switch to linux


----------



## digitalage (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks a lot guys... that was really a helpful information


----------

